# Eclipse Exit code 2



## Hoschi49 (2. Aug 2004)

Hi !

habe mir eben ecplipse 3 gesaugt !

rar entpackt -> ergebnis ein eclipse verzeichnis -> ich führe ecpipse.exe aus und das kommt:







erst das obere fenster nach klick auf ok das untere fenster !?!

ich habe aber jvm installiert sonst würde mir jcreator doch nen error sagen oder

diverse applets würden gar nicht laufen, oder seh ich das falsch?

danke für eure hilfe

cu[/img]


----------



## Isaac (2. Aug 2004)

Mach dir mal nen Shortcut und übergebe den Parameter -vm /usr/local/java/jdk1.3.1/bin/java 

Wobei du den Pfad so verändern musst das er auf dein eigenes java.exe zeigt.


----------



## Roar (2. Aug 2004)

welche JRE hast du denn? installier die JRE dochmal neu.


achja: wieso bleibst du nicht bei JCreator?


----------



## Hoschi49 (2. Aug 2004)

ich auf ner cd zich beispiele die sind projekte von jbuilder und together, mit ecplipse gehts uach per beiliegender anleitung !!

wenn ich über jcreator nur die java file einlese und dann ecxecuten will geht nix !!

muss da noch was anderes machen, denk es hat was mit packages zu tun.

ich werde versuchen das beispiel dass ich ausführen will ins web zu laden also auf mein webspace, dann könnt ihr mal gucken wat das ist.


----------



## Hoschi49 (2. Aug 2004)

http://hoschi49.pyrokar.lima-city.de/ex01.xxx


das is der link müsst ihr mit winrar öffnen, ich darfg leider keine rars hochladen scheiss lima city !!


dann habt ihr das beispiell so wie es auf der cd vorliegt, mit vielen unterordnern!

in einem ist die java die ich mit jcreator geöffnet habe und nicht executen kann.


ok ich danke euch


P.S. ihr müsst die datei erst umbennen in ex01.rar


----------



## Hoschi49 (2. Aug 2004)

Danke das mit dem ShortCut funzt !!!


wenn ich auf run gehe macht der die ausgabe in dieser console !

kann ich die grösser machen, weill dat is nur unten ne kleine leiste, oder kann ich auch ne dos box ausgeben lassen ?

kann ich eclipse 3 auch auf deutsch umstellen ?


Vielen dank für eure hilfe

euer hosch :autsch:


----------



## Hoschi49 (2. Aug 2004)

Verflucht ich krieg die restlichen Beispiele nicht importiert.

Dasselbe wie bei dem JCreator !

Kann ich die Beispiele nur ausführen wenn ich Jbuilder oder Together habe !?!

kann doch net sein oder.


THX


----------



## Isaac (2. Aug 2004)

DAs kommt auf die Beispiele an )

Die Ausgabe kannst du maximieren, jedes Fenster in Eclipse kann man mit einem doppelklick auf den Reiter maximieren. Dein upload guck ich mir vieleicht morgen an, aber neme heute )


----------

